

Hnsearch – longitudinal bait-and-switch - pbhjpbhj

HNsearch.com now redirects to an electronics shopping search. Presumably this was the goal when it was set up - to eventually use it for SEO by turning a massive bait-and-switch.<p>Anyone got other examples of this technique being used successfully. Does Google recognise the change as blackhat or does all the linkjuice forward to the new page?
======
sp332
Octopart was always that. And it makes sense to redirect to the domain owner's
page.

Edit: who would link to pages on hnsearch.com anyway? I doubt they're getting
a lot of "linkjuice".

